# Jake Bowen's new LACS RG8



## dkannen (Nov 3, 2012)

Pretty sleek eh? I think it's a beauty, except I dunno how I feel about the yellow pickups.. :/
EDIT: Sorry Jake... should have waited for you to do your own NGD... Not an LACS, a standard issue 2228a painted matte black at the LA custom shop. Creme pickups, not yellow.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

It's not an RG8, it's a 2228a according to their facebook post.
Still super nice though. Apparently he started recording stuff as soon as he got it.

The pickups are some set of custom DiMarzios as well, which I guess is pretty cool. Ugly color though. :s


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe we should wait and see if he posts his own NGD?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

Dude, the yellow pickups look sleek as fuck as the black color isn't anything special on it's own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a refinished RG2228.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a refinished RG2228.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a refinished RG2228.



It is. Matte black 2228a.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Nov 3, 2012)

The pickups aren't yellow, they're cream. And this isn't a LACS, it's a production model RG2228A the LA custom shop painted matte black for me.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> The pickups aren't yellow, they're cream. And this isn't a LACS, it's a production model RG2228A the LA custom shop painted matte black for me.



WELL SORRY!!! brb, commiting a sudoku.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol. FAIL! (Read your Facebook feeds carefully, kids.)


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the lighting in the picture was really messing with the color. I'll be curious to see a proper picture. I think it's totally badass


----------



## Syriel (Nov 4, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> WELL SORRY!!! brb, commiting a sudoku.



Wtf is a sudoku. Unless you're talking about the number game, which sounds wrong. Then if you're talking about killing yourself, it's "seppuku". 

@OP: way to ruin an NGD of a member in the boards. And the way you comment is like it's yours.  People need to quit posting other people's NGDs unless they're 100% positive the said person is not a member.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 4, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Wtf is a sudoku. Unless you're talking about the number game, which sounds wrong. Then if you're talking about killing yourself, it's "seppuku".
> 
> @OP: way to ruin an NGD of a member in the boards. People need to quit posting other people's NGDs unless they're 100% positive the said person is not a member.



I thought it was an inside joke of some kind so I just left it alone... Haha.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 4, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Wtf is a sudoku. Unless you're talking about the number game, which sounds wrong. Then if you're talking about killing yourself, it's "seppuku".
> 
> @OP: way to ruin an NGD of a member in the boards. And the way you comment is like it's yours.  People need to quit posting other people's NGDs unless they're 100% positive the said person is not a member.



Like Waffle said, it was just a joke. I do know damn well that Japanese words for suicide are "harakiri" and "seppuku".


----------



## Syriel (Nov 4, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Like Waffle said, it was just a joke. I do know damn well that Japanese words for suicide are "harakiri" and "seppuku".



Well then lets all commit sudoku. I can bet I'm faster than you. 

On a side note, I want Jakey's RG2228. If I ever buy one, I'm gonna get it refinished just like it / like the RGD2127z for sure.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, looks like an RG2228. Don't like yellok pickups...


----------



## Murmel (Nov 4, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I think the lighting in the picture was really messing with the color. I'll be curious to see a proper picture. I think it's totally badass


More likely a combination of the light and the instagram filter messing with the colours.

And lulz at you guys "not sure about the pickup colour". It's the only thing that makes it different from regular 2228, except the matte finish


----------



## Nag (Nov 4, 2012)

so he needed to go LACS to buy an RG2228 and put yellow caps on his pickups ?


----------



## JPMike (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw this on instagram, it looks awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

Nagash said:


> so he needed to go LACS to buy an RG2228 and put yellow caps on his pickups ?



No, he needs to go LACS to get a matte black refinish. DiMarzio takes care of the creme pickups.


----------



## Tones (Nov 4, 2012)

So you have an opportunity to get a LACS and this is the best you can do? C'mon i bet there are a few people on this forum with a guitar just like that. It looks like an rg2228 with dimarzios and a matte finish is all. I like what Tosin did with his better, at least it looks different than the production guitars. 
Good for Jake nonetheless!


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 4, 2012)

Tones said:


> So you have an opportunity to get a LACS and this is the best you can do? C'mon i bet there are a few people on this forum with a guitar just like that. It looks like an rg2228 with dimarzios and a matte finish is all. I like what Tosin did with his better, at least it looks different than the production guitars.
> Good for Jake nonetheless!


seriously?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 4, 2012)

Interesting. I guess he should get something he doesnt want so he can please an internet forum with guys bitching.

I think it would have looked cooler with yellow pups, but it still looks pretty badass.


----------



## Nag (Nov 4, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, he needs to go LACS to get a matte black refinish. DiMarzio takes care of the creme pickups.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Nov 4, 2012)

Tones said:


> So you have an opportunity to get a LACS and this is the best you can do? C'mon i bet there are a few people on this forum with a guitar just like that. It looks like an rg2228 with dimarzios and a matte finish is all. I like what Tosin did with his better, at least it looks different than the production guitars.
> Good for Jake nonetheless!



1) It's not a LACS.

2) No one has a matte finish RG2228A. Unless they did it themselves or had it custom painted.

3) What's up with people having a problem with a black guitar? It's exactly what I wanted haha I think it's strange that I have to explain that I like sleek minimalist looks and textures.

4) My 8 string LACS when I finally get one will be just like my Titan 7-string RGA LACS.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 4, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> 4) My 8 string LACS when I finally get one will be just like my Titan 7-string RGA LACS.


 

Vids of all three, please. 

Oh, and eff the haters, dude. The 8 in the OP looks dope.


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2012)

Tones said:


> So you have an opportunity to get a LACS and this is the best you can do? C'mon i bet there are a few people on this forum with a guitar just like that. It looks like an rg2228 with dimarzios and a matte finish is all. I like what Tosin did with his better, at least it looks different than the production guitars.
> Good for Jake nonetheless!



you must be attentive, good at reading and probably are generally a good person


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 4, 2012)

bulb said:


> you must be attentive, good at reading and probably are generally a good person


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 4, 2012)

SS.org: Where a bunch of teenagers with agiles and rg7321s will tell you a refin by LACS isn't good enough.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel like I need an advil after reading this thread.


----------



## Valennic (Nov 4, 2012)

I adore that guitar. I thought they were yellow pickups too, and honestly, I thought that was pretty badass. Creme is pretty classy though .

Also, why can't you people let the man post this shit himself? It's his guitar, not yours. Stop jumping the gun and posting his NGDs before him, it's fucking rude.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks great to me. Do want.


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 4, 2012)

'IT'S NOT WHAT I LIKE SO IT'S UGLY.'

summary of thread.


Anyways, love the bit of contrast the pickups give, and flat black finishes are always awesome.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it looks f'n awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2012)

As a lover of black guitars, I'm all about this.  

Black and creme is what's up. I'd take this over a gaudy LACS Mod any day. Congrats Jake, you got some solid taste and an awesome guitar.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 4, 2012)

Jake's guitar has specs that are different than what I'd choose,
let me point that out real quick.

Any other pics of this guitar? Perhaps one where the pickups look
a little more cream


----------



## Onegunsolution (Nov 4, 2012)

Wicked case of [TL;DR] goes on here


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Nov 4, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> 1) It's not a LACS.
> 
> 2) No one has a matte finish RG2228A. Unless they did it themselves or had it custom painted.
> 
> ...



Man. People y yu give the Jake shit? Ha. 

That being said, I really didn't want to go black when I got my 8'r, and I've got the gloss twin to Jake's, and it well sorta just works. One of these days when disposable income isn't an issue, I might swap the pups based on bobbin color alone, but I dig it stock really. In fact I defended it with a crow bar while my power was out due to Sandy...some miscreants in my neighborhood looked to borrow stuff permanently.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Nov 4, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> 1) It's not a LACS.
> 
> 2) No one has a matte finish RG2228A. Unless they did it themselves or had it custom painted.
> 
> ...



Also...you'd mentioned that you'd be getting some "non-characteristic" finishes done on your LACS stuff...were these (the Titan and the 8) what you'd referred to...they're awesome. Matte cream would look cool too.


----------



## nsimonsen (Nov 4, 2012)

It's fucking hilarious that people can get angry about something so subjective. Someone's personal preference can never be wrong because it is their preference, not anyone elses. 

I for once love a matte finish, minimalistic look so I really dig this.

Bottom line, if you're stoked that Jake has a new guitar then congratulate him. Otherwise leave your bullshit out of this thread.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2012)

Matte black always works so much better than glossy black. Would love this even more with a creme body binding, but for a black guitar it kicks ass as it is. Happy NGD!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's exactly what "he" wanted. Not what you guys want!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tones said:


> So you have an opportunity to get a LACS and this is the best you can do? C'mon i bet there are a few people on this forum with a guitar just like that. It looks like an rg2228 with dimarzios and a matte finish is all. I like what Tosin did with his better, at least it looks different than the production guitars.
> Good for Jake nonetheless!



It's his style, really. I'm guessing he wanted this one to have the same feel as his TITAN but summed down enough to make it just a refinished production model with different pickups. And honestly, he JUST got a LACS 7. I'm sure there was some personal and executive decision in that so he wouldn't look like a spoiled child on christmas. #nintendo64


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

Am I like the only one here who actually thinks that the whole guitar (pickups and everything) looks badass? There's something about the yellow pickups and the matte finish that I really like! 

Edit: Just read that they were creme pickups on the first page. They are still epic!


----------



## Malkav (Nov 5, 2012)

What I'd like to know is what pickups are those? I saw in another thread Tosin had prototype Dimarzio's in cream going into his Boden 8 - These wouldn't happen to be related would they?


----------



## Maggai (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 5, 2012)

awesome guitar, congrats!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I feel like I need an advil after reading this thread.



Just one Advil, eh? Strong you are...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

Meh... Fuck it Jake... Regardless of what they think of how your guitar looks they can't argue with what you do with it. 

If you have GAS and the means to satisfy it, DO IT


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I adore that guitar. I thought they were yellow pickups too, and honestly, I thought that was pretty badass. Creme is pretty classy though .
> 
> Also, why can't you people let the man post this shit himself? It's his guitar, not yours. Stop jumping the gun and posting his NGDs before him, it's fucking rude.



For the same reason ppl use the term "we" to describe their favorite sports team...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 5, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> SS.org: Where a bunch of teenagers with agiles and rg7321s will tell you a refin by LACS isn't good enough.



I counted 2 people who didn't like it in the entire thread. 

I think it's pretty badass honestly. Shame we didn't get to see a proper NGD though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I counted 2 people who didn't like it in the entire thread.
> 
> I think it's pretty badass honestly. Shame we didn't get to see a proper NGD though.



Probably more, but 2 is about where I stopped counting...


----------



## MFB (Nov 5, 2012)

Black
Grey
Yellow

I dub thee, Batman


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Not so cheesy now, eh?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I counted 2 people who didn't like it in the entire thread.
> 
> I think it's pretty badass honestly. Shame we didn't get to see a proper NGD though.


I meant it more as a joke about the forum's collective "never good enough" attitude, than as a shot at people in the thread. Seems almost inevitable that every thread gets posts complaining about finish, scale length, pickup routing, etc. It's one thing to discuss those in regards to production guitars (and I'm all for it), but it just seems misplaced to do so in a thread about somebody's custom.

I agree, I hope we get a proper NGD. I'm curious to see if this one has a painted neck like the RGA.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 5, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I meant it more as a joke about the forum's collective "never good enough" attitude, than as a shot at people in the thread. Seems almost inevitable that every thread gets posts complaining about finish, scale length, pickup routing, etc. It's one thing to discuss those in regards to production guitars (and I'm all for it), but it just seems misplaced to do so in a thread about somebody's custom.
> 
> I agree, I hope we get a proper NGD. I'm curious to see if this one has a painted neck like the RGA.



I understand the joke; I guess I just disagree with you on what the forum as a whole is comprised of.


----------



## Compton (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, needs some hardware like your 7!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 6, 2012)

Stay classy, everyone.

But in all honesty, it's not a bad Ibanez at all. Congrats on getting the new guitar!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 6, 2012)

The finish looks sick, even if the pickups aren't my thing, but they are Jake's, and it's his guitar. Shits given = 0. 
TO SUMMARISE
I didn't count many people in the thread who do hate the guitar, but people are right on the "never good enough" attitude that so many people have on here.

Awesome guitar, would be nice to see a proper NGD. Nice instrument Jake! can't wait to hear some of your riffs on it :3


----------



## Philligan (Nov 6, 2012)

Malkav said:


> What I'd like to know is what pickups are those? I saw in another thread Tosin had prototype Dimarzio's in cream going into his Boden 8 - These wouldn't happen to be related would they?



I'm suspicious they're DA8s, because those guys seemed to really love them. I think Tosin's were actually prototypes for a potential signature series.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 6, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I'm suspicious they're DA8s, because those guys seemed to really love them. I think Tosin's were actually prototypes for a potential signature series.


He said they were custom. Probably modified DA8's.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 7, 2012)

I remember Dave Weiner said the dimarzio's in one of his LACS 7 strings was customized, but he had Ibanez do it. They added more winds and made it hotter.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Nov 9, 2012)

bulb said:


> you must be attentive, good at reading and probably are generally a good person



woke up the neighbors laughing.

On other notes, awesome guitar and trololz @ tautologyfest up in here.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 10, 2012)

seems like more guitarists are branching out in different ways with guitars, which rules. cream pickups are pretty unique for this kind of guitar. peteyg's badass new mayones is super crazy and unique. ryan knights LACS is also has a really cool look to it. wish people were more open minded, or at least less negative and entitled when speaking about these guys guitars.


----------



## Tones (Nov 15, 2012)

Alright some people take things a little to personally. Sorry my comment made it sound like criticism, but sorry I have my personal taste. Didn't mean to sound like a genuine douchebag.
I just read the title and looked at the pictures, that's it. Title says new LACS rg8, so that's what I assumed.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 15, 2012)

Matte black and cream.. yum


----------



## Razzy (Nov 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> you must be attentive, good at reading and probably are generally a good person



Of course. He's from New Jersey. A city that's world famous for churning out polite people.


----------



## spadz93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Of course. He's from New Jersey. A city that's world famous for churning out polite people.



really? where's the city of new jersey? please point me in the right direction, i could've sworn NJ was a state? didn't know opinions were so frowned upon....


----------



## aawshred (Nov 15, 2012)

> really? where's the city of new jersey? please point me in the right direction, i could've sworn NJ was a state?



zang


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 16, 2012)

ITT: Jealous people. 

Also Kudos to the OP for beating a member of Periphery to posting his own NGD. 

Dickmovebro.jpg.

That 2228 is beast. Congrats Jake.


----------

